# Emachine won't boot up!



## JVilla (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi everyone. I'm new to this forum so bare with me please. I have a T6410 Emachine that won't boot up. It has been running extremely slow lately. I did a virus scan and a defrag. Usually this helps. But when I went to restart the system, the screen goes black. The keyboard flashes, blue led power button is on, fans are running. I can get to the Bios but thats as far as I go. The orange led comes on and off also. It seems to stay on long. Any ideas :4-dontkno?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Try to clear CMOS. (either by jumper or remove battery for a few minutes)


----------



## DarknessDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

The orange light indicates HDD use? if so when you start it again listen to the sounds the Emachine is making and if there is a small grinding kind of sound and a clink noise your HDD may be stuffed and in need of either repair or replacing... 

if it is the case you need to replace the HDD dont just throw it out an assume the data on it is gone you may still be able to recover it. depending on your skill with computers you might be able to do it yourself..

If there is no sound like this comming from the Emachine try to listen to hear if the HDD is cranking up at all... if not then you might need to check to see that it is connected properly.

Another thought is it making any Beeps at boot? I.E: Beep, Beep beep beep, Beep beep beep? if it is count the beeps and either post the amount (and their sequence) here or google the amount of beeps with the laptop type.

Thats all i can think of for you to try atm if there is anything else that it is doing/ not doing that you didnt list here then please do it might not seem important but the smallest detail can help in the long run 

DD


----------



## JVilla (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes it does make a bit of a grinding sound. On my older pc it did something similar but completely crapped out so i installed another harddrive and jumped the old one to access the old info. 
Battery? Im confused. Do desktops have batteries?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

> Battery? Im confused. Do desktops have batteries?


Yes on the MB. Coin-sized battery.


----------



## JVilla (Aug 24, 2010)

OK. I tried removing the battery for about 10 mins and try again. No change. It starts up like it wants to boot, 1st a screen to access bios, then a screen with lots of text then BLACK!! The HD makes some unusual noises like its trying to do something but it doesnt:sigh:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Boot into the BIOS to make sure the hard drive is being detected.

Run diagnostics on the hard drive.

Hard Drive Utilities


----------



## JVilla (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. We actually went into Bios and went back 2 weeks. Its back up and running now :grin:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted and thanks for posting back


----------

